# Best way to get from Heuston Station to Lansdowne Road



## tinal (30 Apr 2008)

Hi 

I would appreciate it if you can give me the best route to get from Heuston Station to Lansdowne Road using public transport.  I arrive in Heuston around 8.25am and would like to be at Lansdowne Road for 9.30.

Your help is much appreciated

t


----------



## Rovers1901 (30 Apr 2008)

You could walk out the side of Heuston and get a bus from the stop opposite Dr Steevens Hospital. 25X, 51d, 51X, 66X and 67X will all bring you to Waterloo road.All very frequent at that time, ie no longer than a 5 minute wait until one shows up. It's about a 10minute walk from Waterloo rd to Lansdowne Rd.

If you're train gets in at 08:25, you should be at St Stephen's green by 08:40 maybe 08:50 at the latest, so 09.30 in Lansdowne shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Satanta (30 Apr 2008)

Can't comment on the times, but if I was doing the trip my first choice (just as I'm not familiar with the bus routes, wouldn't know where to jump off, wouldn't know which direction to go from Waterloo, etc. etc.) would be to grab the LUAS from Heuston to Connolly St. and then grab a Dart out to Landsdown Rd. 

Do be sure to check the times of suitable Darts if you consider this option, given the timeframe it might not actually be a workable solution.


----------



## zag (30 Apr 2008)

Or Luas to Connolly and then DART to Landsdowne.

Or Luas to O'Connell Street and then 4/4a/7/8/45 to Ballsbridge, passing Landsdowne.

z


----------

